# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Na ndihmoni me informacion mbi homorroidet(majesellin).

## Xhuxhumaku

Pershendetje,

te nderuar doktore dhe doktoresha te forumit!!!

Ju lutem kush ka mundesi te na thote dicka per homorroidet, ose majasellin sic quhet ne gjuhen popullore.

Do te deshiroja te di c'tip semundje eshte? 

Kush jane shkaqet qe shfaqet?
Si luftohet? c'ilace kane efekt? A eshte e eshte e perseritshme?

Kur duhet te shkosh per operacion?(kjo pyetje pasi ketu ne Shqiperi dhe ne spitalin "Nene Tereza" doktoret nje e dy operim kane ne goje).

C'ushqime duhen ngrene? A ka nevoje per te mbajtur diete?

Ju falenderoj per ndihmen qe do te jepni   :Lulja3:

----------

maraton (24-05-2017)

----------


## miki_al2001

po mundohem tet sqaroj dicka.
hemoroidet jane inflamacion i eneve te gjakut rreth anusit dhe pjeses se poshtme te rectumit(pjesa fundit e zorres se trashe),te cilat jane te zgjeruara nen presion njelloj si varicet e kembeve.eshte semundje e shpeshte tek te dy gjinite.Ne disa shtete i thone semundja e gjysmes sepse pothuajse gjysma e popullsise ne moshe mbi 50 vjec eshte e prekur,jane te shpeshta tek grate me barre.
shkaqet jane shtatezania,trashegimia,mosha,qendrimi gjate ulur,infeksionet anale etj.

ka te jashtme dhe te brendshme.te brendshmet fillojne afer fillimit te kanalit te brendshem,ndersa te jashtmet ne vrimen anale.
normalisht nuk jane te rrezikshme dhe nuk rrezikojne jeten e njeriut.zakonisht simptomat zhduken pas ca ditesh,normalisht ka njerez qe vuajn nga smundja dhe skane simptoma.
shenjat e atyre me hemoroide te brendshme jane gjak gjate defekimit,mund te dali dhe jasht anusit dhe behet edhe e dhimbshme.simptomat e hemorroideve te jashtme jane te ngjashme pervec dhimbje rreth anusit ngjeshmeri me e madhe rret saj etj.
kontrolli digitorektal nga mjeku e verteton duke pare inflamacionin e eneve per rreth.sepse hemorragjite mund te jene nga shume shkaqe sic mund ta marrim me mend.
mjekimi-rastet me te lehta mund te mjekohen duke konsum,uar sasi me te madhe lengjesh,suprash,ushqim te pasur me fibra.dhe ushqimi i rregullt ne kohe.mjekimi me kremra antihemoroidal dhe suposte te tilla eshte per te qetesuar dhimbjen dhe ulur enjtjen ose inflamacionin.Ndihmon shume larja me uje te ngrohte dhe te pastert duke qendruar ulur disa here ne dite.Ndonjehere e tille behet situata qe kerkon edhe nderhyrjen kirurgjikale,poashtu ka nje metode koagulimi me rreze lazer i hemoroideve .
mund te ndodhin komplikime sic eshte anemia ,nga eliminimi i hekurit nga organizmi nga hemorragjia.
Parandalimi-mund te parandalohet duke  bere nje jete te rregullt ,ushqim te rregullt dhe te pasur me minerale,vitamina duke konsumuar me teper fruta.dhe duke iu larguar ushqimeve tip mc donalds.ose edhe konservuarave.mos perdorimi i alkoholit etj.
Besoj se do te jene te dobishme keto informacione.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

miki_al2001,

Shume faleminderit per informacionin,  :buzeqeshje: 

Degjova qe 30 % e shqiptareve vuajne nga kjo gje.

----------


## miki_al2001

je i mirpritur ne cdo kohe.Per perqindjen smund tet them me saktesi por 30% eshte i sigurt biles mos eshte me teper se aq duke dit qe si jetojme ne.Ndersa po te marrim moshen mbi 50 vjec kjo perqindje eshte shume me e larte.

----------


## StormAngel

Me leje do kisha shtuar nje artikull per nje bime qe ndihmon ne luften kunder hemoroideve, aloe vera.  :shkelje syri: 

Aloa Vera ( Aloe Barbadensis Miller) 

Veprimi mrekullibërës i bimes Aloa Vera 
ALOA AMERIKANE

Aloa Vera, emri shkencor i të cilit është Aloe Barbadensis Miller, është bimë tropike me gjethe të gjata të ngushta ngjyrë të blertë dhe me gjilpëra nëpër buzë të tyre, ndërsa lulet i ka të verdha. Shumë i përngjanë kaktuseve. Kjo bimë në vete përmbanë rreth 200 përbërës aktiv në formë të lëngu apo zheleje. 
Geli (zheleja) përfitohet nga pjesa e brendshme e gjethes dhe i përngjanë një përzierjeje të dendur zhelatinore. Përbërës tjetër i bimës është lëngu i idhët i verdhë që ndodhet në lëvoret e gjetheve të aloës dhe ka efekt laksativ.

Hulumtimet shkencore kanë treguar se kjo bimë poashtu në vete përmbanë edhe shumë lloje të vitamineve si: kompleksin e vitamins B, A, C dhe E. Nga mineralet këtu bëjnë pjesë: zinku, magneziumi, bakri, kalciumi, hekuri etj. Është e pasur edhe me aminoacide dhe karbohidrate. Prandaj kjo bimë logaritet si produkt dietetik-ushqimor. Janë të njohura më se 300 lloje të kultivuara të kësaj bime në Afrikë. Llojet e ndryshme të bimës Aloa, kanë koncentrim të ndryshëm të materieve mjekuese.
Emri i kësaj bime vje nga fjala arabe e cila fjalë e përshkruan materien e lëngët të idhët ngjyrë të çeltë të trendafiltë. Për këtë bimë janë gjetur shkrime të ndryshme edhe nëpër papiruse, për të cilën thuhet se është bimë shumë e dobishme dhe nga ajo janë prodhuar tableta të vogla kundër infeksionevet të ndryshme. Përdorimi i bimës Aloa Vera në kohëra antike me sukses ka zgjidhur problemet e ndryshme të sëmundjes së lëkurës si dhe ka qenë shumë e dobishme si laksativ. Spanjolët e kanë bartur njohurinë për këtë bimë në perëndim. Madje një legjendë thotë se Aleksandri i Madh e ka pushtuar një ishull në Oqeanin Indian, ishullin Sokotra, për shkak se aty ndodhej plantazhi më i madh i bimës Aloa, e cila në mënyrë mrekullibërëse kishte mjekuar plagët e ushtarëve të tij. Vend të rëndësishëm kjo bimë kishte zënë edhe në Mjekësinë kineze. Mjekësia tradicionale indiane këtë po ashtu e ka përdorur si laksativ, anihelmintik, kundër hemorroideve dhe për qetësim të mestruacioneve me dhimbje etj. Me gelin e kësaj bime Arapët kanë mjekuar kokëdhimbjen, plagët ethet ... 
Kulminacionin e popullaritetit në SHBA, Aloa e ariti në vitet e tridhjeta të shekullit të kaluar. Banuesit e atjeshëm e vërejtën efektin mrekullibërës të saj dhe mundësinë e gjerë të përdorimit. Sot biologjikisht Aloa kultivohet në Afrikën jugore dhe në Amerikë. Ajo po ashtu kultivohet në masë të vogël gjithkund në botë përveq në shkretëtira. Janë të njohura disa plantazhe të Aloas në Teksas. Për ta arritur pjekurinë e vet, bimës Aloa Vera i duhen 4 vite, ndërsa gjatësia e jetës së kësaj bime është 12 vjetë. Pesha e gjethes së pjekur është 1.5 kg. Gjethet e saj duhet mbledhur me dorë. 
. Janë të njohura dy lloje të aplikimit të kësaj bime në shëndetësi: për përdorim lokal dhe për përdorim peroral. Lëngjet dhe gelli i kësaj bime janë pjesë përbërëse të kremave dhe losioneve për lëkurë që veprojnë kundër kallove, e sidomos çregullimeve të lëkurës të shkaktuara nga rrezatimet, e cila i regjeneron pjesët e lëkurës së dëmtuar dhe qetëson dhimbjet, vepron si qetësues dhe ftohë lëkurën. Gelli i fituar nga kjo bime ka veprim kundër rrudhave ngjashëm sikurse edhe derivatet e vitaminës A. Si prodhim natyror, Gelli nga kjo bimë e arinë pastërtinë 90%, dhe është shumë i efektshëm në puqërza etj. Lëkura e thatë dhe e dehidruar e pëlcitur thjeshtë "e adhuronë" këtë gel. Përparësia e saj është se nuk është i yndyrshëm dhe nuk përlyen robet. Në kozmetikë ky gel përdoret edhe për mirëmbajtje të lëkurës normale. Për përdorim peroral përdoret në formë lëngjesh, tabletash dhe po ashtu në formë gelli. Nga disa produkte të aloës largohet aloina e cila është laksativ dhe nuk preferohet t'i jepet fëmijëve më të rinjë se 12 vjetë, shtatzënave, dhe lehonave.
Prodhimet nga aloa, nuk logariten si barëra po si produkte ushqyese - dietetike, mirëpo megjithkëtë ato rregullojnë gjendjen e çrreguluar të organizmit.
Si burim natyral i vitamineve, karbohidrateve dhe enzimeve preferohet për gjithë ata që mjekohen pas operacioneve të ndryshme, pastaj te lodhjet pranverore, çrregullimet e jashtëqitjes etj. Para se të vendosim që t'i hjekim qafe hemoroidet me skalpel, mund ta aplikojmë aloën në mënyrë lokale për mjekimin e tyre. Edhe veprimi i saj baktericid, fungicid apo virusal nuk është i dyshimtë. Me këtë bimë me sukses mund të rritet imuniteti i organizmit dhe të forcohen mekanizmat e saj mbrojtës. .
Është interesante edhe studimi mbi aloën dhe ndikimi i daj nëpakësimin e nivelin të sheqerit në g jak. Mirëpo te ata që tashmë përdorin barëra kundër sheqerit në gjak, nuk preferohet përdorimi i kësaj bime ngase menjëherë mund ta pakësoj krejt sheqerin në gjak! Prandaj nëse tashmë përdoret kjo bimë për qëllime të pakësimit të sheqerit, duhet njoftuar mjekun që ta kontrolloj sasinë e sheqerit në gjak sa më shpesh. .
Përveq tjerash aloa është edhe bimë dekorative e shumë shtëpive. Kultivohet edhe te ne si bimë e dhomës, ndërsa të dashuruarit aloan e shohin si pastrues të energjisë së keq. .

----------


## Mina

Se pari ne nuk jemi as doktore e as doktoresha por percjellim njohurite tona duke ndihmuar njeri tjetrin. 
Se dyti do te thoja se duhet te besh shume kujdes me ushqimin. Mos perdor ushqime te skuqura por vetem te ziera ne uje te vale ose ne avull. Evito kosin dhe fasulet sepse te krijojne probleme. Bej shplarje lokale me kamomil. 
Se treti: sherim te shpejte.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Xhuxhumaku,

Une po te dergoj te perkthyer ate qe ka nje liber mjekesor ketu.Eshte botim i vitit 2004.

Homorroidet (Majaselli)

Shenjat: Tension dhe kruarje ne anus,kohe pas kohe njolla gjaku ne jashteqitje.Ne rastin e nje tromboze shoqerohet me dhimbje te forta dhe nje ndjenje presioni ne zonen perreth anusit.

Grupet me te prekshme:

Majaselli vjen per disa aresye por me te rendesishmet jane:


              * trashegimia,
              * kapslleku,
              * diarreja kronike,
              * shtatezania,
              * nje jete e ulur,
              * disa sporte si:kalerimi,ciklizmi,
              * ushqimet pikante (djegese);

Cfare duhet te besh?

Merr takim menjehere me mjekun.Shume njerez e lidhin njollat e gjakut ne jashteqitje me majasellin mirepo kjo i duhet nenshtruar ekzaminimeve mjekesore.Njollat e gjakut te shpeshta jane nder te tjera dhe shenja te kancerit ne anus ose te zorres se trashe.

*Mund ta zbutesh dhimbjen duke bere nje banjo ne vaske me uje te vaket.
*Keshillohet dhe nje pushim ne krevat.
*Ngrenja e ushqimit me fibra con ne prodhimin e nje jashteqitje me te holle.Ketu sugjerohet dhe marrja nje vaji parafine.
*Mundesh qe per te lehtesuar dhimbjet te marresh D6 me kokrra 3xne dite nga 5 kokkra per 2 deri 4 dite.

*Ilace te tjera:  Aesculus - per majasell qe shoqerohet me dhimbje e therje si gjilpera i cili zbutet nga larja ne uje te vaket e acarohet nga larja ne uje te ngrohte.
                         Aloe - majasell qe shfaqet tek njerezit qe hane shume e qe shoqerohet me kruarje.
                         Arnica - majasell i cili kur preket eshte shume i acaruar (shume dhimbje)
                         Collinsonia - majasell theres e djeges i cili shoqerohet me gjakderdhje
                         Graphites - majasell me kapsllek e carje poshte
                         Hamamelis - majasell me ngjyre  te zeze e qe acarohet me shume nga larja me uje te nxehte (duket se enet e gjakut po hapen)
                         Karbonat kaliumi - qendrimi mbi nje ulese te forte e zbut dhimbjen
                         Lachesis - majasell ngjyre mavi.
                         Melilotus - shfaqet tek femrat
                         Muriaticum acidum - majasell shume i acaruar
                         Paeonia - majasell i madh dhe i skuqur e cili shoqerohet me dhimbje kur rri ulur
                         Ratanhia - majasell me dhimbje,i shoqeruar me carje e me kruarje.

Cfare trajtimesh i behen ne pergjithesi:

Nje trajtim me krem qetesues dhe frenues te perskuqjes (inflamacionit) eshte ne me te shumten e rasteve i mjaftueshem.
Mirepo shkaku ne te vertete nuk eshte menjanuar por vetem sa eshte zbutur dhimbja.
Shpesh rekomandon mjeku antihistaminicum ose qetesues dhimbjesh oral dhe frenues te perskuqjes.
Preparatet me corticosteroide(hidrokortizon) japin nje lehtesim por duhet te perdoren jo me shume se tri jave.
Nese eshte formuar nje pucerr athere permes nje nderhyrje te vogel behet heqja e saj.Me pas jipen ilace te tjera.
Nese majaselli eleminohet atehere aty mbetet nje pjese e lekures e rrudhosur e cila nuk paraqet asnje problem.

Nderhyrja operative

Nese ankesat dhe shqetesimet persertiten here pas here atehere parashihet nje nderhyrje lokale.Shumica e tyre behen ne menyre poliklinike (nje injeksion qe te mpikse enet e gjakut,ngrirje,koagulim me rreze infra te kuqe) per raste te tjera me te acaruara athere duhet bere shtrimi ne spital permes te cilit behet heqja operative e majasellit.


Te pergjithshme:

*Kujdesu per nje higjiene vetjake te mire.Perdor ne vend te letres se tualetit me mire beje larjen me uje te vaket e me sapun jo te aromatizuar.
*Merr shpesh nje banje ne vaske me uje te vaket
*Menjano kapsllekun duke shkuar rregullisht ne tualet e ne nje moment te favorshem (pas ushqimit).Te pihet shume uje dhe lengje gjate dites.Ha rregullisht,mos ha shume ne nje kohe te caktuar,perdor ushqime me shume fibra ushqimore.Ha sa me pak ushqime pikante dhe gjysem te gatshme.
*Bej nje jete dinamike e shmang sportet qe te shkkatojne majasellin.

Sa per njohuri po te tregoj se qe nga viti 2001 ne SHBA perdoret nje metode moderne per trajtimin e majasellit ose e ashtuquajtura teknika PPH (procedure for prolapse and homorrhoidis).Kjo metode perdoret dhe ne Evrope dhe eshte shume efektive per eleminimin e tij.Me kete metode pas eleminimit te tyre behet rikthimi ne pune per 6 dite e se pas operimit nevojiten vetem 2 dite qetesues.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Mina,

Shume faleminderit per keshillat, vleresoj shume sensin tend per te ndihmuar kudo. :buzeqeshje: 

Qazim Rudi,

Nje falenderim shume te madh per ty,

Perkthimi yt ishte shume i hollesishem dhe shume i vlefshem. Nderkohe qe pasi u vizitua dhe po merr mjekim, i afermi im po sherohet dhe tani eshte me mire.

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Ketij i them hall une....mjere "i afermi" i Xhuxhos c'po heq   :kryqezohen: 

Thuaj te afermit ta lyeje me domate, e gjithashtu thuaji te afermit qe do i ngelet damke gjithe jeten....Sherim te shpejte te afermit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Ketij i them hall une....mjere "i afermi" i Xhuxhos c'po heq  
> 
> Thuaj te afermit ta lyeje me domate, e gjithashtu thuaji te afermit qe do i ngelet damke gjithe jeten....Sherim te shpejte te afermit.


Pinkie,

me te madhen e hoqi, nuk levizte dot fare. per punen e damkes, shyqyr qe eshte ne vend te fshehte dhe vetem po ta kontrollojne ne dogane per narkotike mund t'ia shohim...lol

Anyway thanks per urimin dhe keshillen, por ketu domatet jane shtrenjt akoma dhe nuk mund ti perdorim per leng, megjithese edhe ilacet marshallah kushtonin plot dhe vetem per veteranet e luftes kishte ulje.

----------


## Sayan2003

Une personalisht kam qene prekur nga hemoroidet dhe nuk kam lene lloje barnash cajesh e ilacesh pa perdorur por pa efekt. Sic e tha dhe dikush me siper hemoroidet jane te brendshme dhe te jashtme. Hemoroidet e brendshme shoqerohen me gjakderrdhje dhe nqs nuk nderhet shpejt personi mund te kaloj ne anemi. E vetmja menyre per tia hedhur eshte operacioni. Operacioni zgjat pak dhe nuk ndjen fare dhimbje sepse te bejne amnestezi lokale. Tregohuni nje here trima sesa frikacake perhere ne banjo  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## miki_al2001

> Se pari ne nuk jemi as doktore e as doktoresha por percjellim njohurite tona duke ndihmuar njeri tjetrin. 
> Se dyti do te thoja se duhet te besh shume kujdes me ushqimin. Mos perdor ushqime te skuqura por vetem te ziera ne uje te vale ose ne avull. Evito kosin dhe fasulet sepse te krijojne probleme. Bej shplarje lokale me kamomil. 
> Se treti: sherim te shpejte.


sa per te te njoftuar  Mina edhe pse e kuptova se se the per ndonje gje por smund te rri pa te treguar qe jam mjek dhe ate specialist.ndersa ate qe shkruajta per xhuxhumakun e kisha nga njohurite dhe eksperienca ime.sidoqofte suksese te gjitheve ne punet qe keni nisur.

----------


## Le Chiffre

Doni te shpetoni nga majaselli (Hemorroidet) pa operacion, pa asnje ilac, dhe vetem per 3 dit?
Me shkruani ne MP dhe ju do te shpetoni nje here e pergjithmone nga kjo semundje qe sot eshte me te vertete e perhapur ne gjithe boten.

A jam i sigurte? Ju jap garanci 100%, ju nuk do te merrni asnje ilac, asnje operacion (qe eshte i rekomandueshmi sot) dhe nuk do te beni asnje gje tjeter shqetesuese vec 7 minutave perkushtim te paket ne dite per tre dit rresht qendrim...

A eshte e provuar? Kam sheruar me dhjetra njerez te cilet sot jane te lumtur e nuk e mendojne se per vite kane vuajtur deri ne kete menyre deri kur u cliruan plotesisht.

Nuk jam shkencetar, por kam lexuar kaq shume dhe kam deduktuar kaq shume sa kam arritur ne nje "zbulim" qe po e aplikoj me nje mjek tek pacientet e tij...
Kete informacion e kam vetem per shqiptaret...me shkruani nese vuani me te veertete perndryshe mos me humbisni kohen...sepse po te ishte une e kisha postuar ketu!

Faleminderit

----------


## Vehbi Pireva

kisha dashur te di nese mund te kontaktojm permes imelles per disa pytje rreth hemoroideve(majasilit)

----------


## landi45

brari eshte anetarte i familjes homorroideve te forumit pyeteni se do tju ndihmoje

----------


## Dorontina

> Doni te shpetoni nga majaselli (Hemorroidet) pa operacion, pa asnje ilac, dhe vetem per 3 dit?
> Me shkruani ne MP dhe ju do te shpetoni nje here e pergjithmone nga kjo semundje qe sot eshte me te vertete e perhapur ne gjithe boten.
> 
> A jam i sigurte? Ju jap garanci 100%, ju nuk do te merrni asnje ilac, asnje operacion (qe eshte i rekomandueshmi sot) dhe nuk do te beni asnje gje tjeter shqetesuese vec 7 minutave perkushtim te paket ne dite per tre dit rresht qendrim...
> 
> A eshte e provuar? Kam sheruar me dhjetra njerez te cilet sot jane te lumtur e nuk e mendojne se per vite kane vuajtur deri ne kete menyre deri kur u cliruan plotesisht.
> 
> Nuk jam shkencetar, por kam lexuar kaq shume dhe kam deduktuar kaq shume sa kam arritur ne nje "zbulim" qe po e aplikoj me nje mjek tek pacientet e tij...
> Kete informacion e kam vetem per shqiptaret...me shkruani nese vuani me te veertete perndryshe mos me humbisni kohen...sepse po te ishte une e kisha postuar ketu!
> ...


pse nuk ndihmoni haptas bashkatdhetaret tuaj , duke dit se ilaqe ju kushtojn teper shtrejt.spjegimin e bukur e ka dhen Miki al2001

----------


## dardajan

I  afermi  juaj   ushqehet  keq  dhe  ka  melcine shum  te  ngarkuar, pra  punon  mbi  kapacitetin  e  saj  dhe  tepricen  e  kthen  mbrapsh  duke  shkaktuar  hemoroidet. 
Keshilla  ime:
Agjinimi  si  fillim  2  dite  pastaj  te  pakten  1  dite  ne  jave  dhe  te  regulloj  ushqimin.

----------


## xxll

me trego se nga je xhuxhumaku , dhe un mund te tregoj njeriun qe merret me prodhimin e barnave popullore 100% garancion pikerishte per kete semundje

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Me sa shoh une tema eshte hap ne 2005-sen...SHpresoj qe Xhuxhumaku ta kete zgjidhur qe atehere kete problem.
Meqe i hyme ktij muhabeti...: Keshilla me e mire eshte kontrolloni dieten.Mbani diete,mos hani gjera te skuqura si derra...!Jo vetem per hemorroidet por per gjithçka,respektojeni trupin tuaj se do ju duhet deri ne fund.

----------


## zois1

Sa me shume perime dhe fruta ,do shtoja.

----------

